# Cat or dog person?



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

I think we've got an internet bias - "hurt a cat and you die!" 

I think I'd like dogs for short term interactions, and cats for longer periods. Most dogs need a bit more maintenance than I can give.
I know some dogs are quite the trained killers, but its more socially acceptable here to keep cats for mouse/rat problems.


----------



## laguz (Jun 10, 2012)

All living things - though that's misleading...

I like cats, I like dogs, I've had them both, and what i really fantasize about is getting an Armadillo, because it's awesome, or a chicken, because it's practical - a pet, an egg dispenser and a walking organic-garbage disposal all in one...

I wonder if a chicken and an Armadillo would get along.


----------



## jono (May 29, 2012)

Anything living = ) = )


----------



## Fictionalizer (Jun 10, 2012)

I miss my kitty Annie. She diagnosed my heart condition by lying on my heart every time she was near me. It was creepy and uncanny and she was right something was wrong with my heart.

I have two giant breed dogs right now and love them dearly. They both have an incredible capacity for love and affection and are quite playful. They entertain us nightly with the comical games they play with each other. Their favorites are "chase me" and "alligators and crocodiles."


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

My Nickname in highschool was Catman, so you tell me XD


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Cats. I used to prefer dogs, but after living with a cat for over a year now... they're adorable~ xD


----------



## MaWhip (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm a dog person all the way. It's not that I dislike cats but I hate getting scratched up by a demon on four legs. I would not mind having this as a pet either (hint: it's a hedgehog)


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

Cats all the way but I don't mind dogs


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I like all living things, although I will say I have my limit with dogs. I don't like really like any dog that needs to be around other dogs or people all the time. Cats are just naturally independent and doesn't really need anyone.


----------



## too INTP to pick one name (Jun 12, 2012)

I do "like" anything living, although I sure as heck would not want to have anything but a select few types of animals living in my house.

If I did have to pick between cats and dogs, I think I would have to choose dogs, overall. Cats are very adorable creatures in a very passive, snuggly, innocent sense, but having owned both cats and a dog in my life, I cannot emphasize enough that dogs are a heck of a lot more interactive. My dog runs up to me and gives me a "hug" every time he sees me after a while, likes to go to bed with me, and in general is more of a playful and exuberant creature than any cat I've ever encountered. Dogs are also cute and adorable, even 'derpy' in some cases.

Of course, the price one pays with dogs is that they will energetically charge into mountains of trouble.


----------



## Psychophlegmatic (Apr 29, 2012)

I am more of a cat person..but dogs are okay-as long as they aren't high too needy. My career of choice means that I will be working with a wide variety of exotic animals, so obviously I don't mind exotic animals all that much. Better than people, I suppose. 

In general, I'm an animal-person, not a people-person. I always have been, and I always will be.


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

I have both cats and a dog, also horses. 
I prefer animals that stay outside, so I can enjoy my inner, clean, space. 
I can't really enjoy a dog or horse, unless they're well trained, because it keeps everything calm. 
I enjoy the day to day maintance of caring for my animals.
Animals feel safe around me, and I like to feel their needs are met. 
All my animals seem to just know they have to get along and keep the peace, and they are very friendly to one another.
I love to walk outside and be greeted by my animals, as if I'm someone special. 
It makes all the poop scooping worthwhile. 
:kitteh:


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm more of a cat person. I'm scared of dogs.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I love all animals, but cats are seriously overrated.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Cats, dogs are smelly, loud and obnoxious.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

I LOVE all animals if I had to choose between a cat and a dog I wouldn't be able to choose :s lol


----------



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hah, im alergic to both cat and dog dander, but i love cats


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

Both.

Cats and dogs are both cool, but in different ways.


----------



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

ruth2ten said:


> I have both cats and a dog, also *horses*.


 Camels are superior to horses.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Dogs FTW. So loyal, friendly, guardians, protectors, fun, etc.. I just looove dogs.


----------



## JuniperSong (Jul 14, 2012)

I always thought of myself as a cat person until we got our golden retriever rescue earlier this year. He's 9 & I'm totally in love with him. He does this telepathic communication thing with me that's just the coolest thing.

I like all animals, though, especially wild ones. Turtles. I can really relate to turtles.


----------



## Blazethefierce (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't decide!!!!! *head explodes* Yeah I like both


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Dogs because you know when they're not in a good mood and don't want to be touched. (Which adds to the fact that it's usually rare for them to feel this way, especially when you're their owner)

With a cat it's like playing Russian Roulette when you go to pet their bellies. Then after they decide to use your arm as a scratching post, they have an expression on their face that screams "I am done with you, human. Now feed me."


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

“Owners of dogs will have noticed that, if you provide them with food and water and shelter and affection, they will think you are god. Whereas owners of cats are compelled to realize that, if you provide them with food and water and shelter and affection, they draw the conclusion that they are gods.”
― Christopher Hitchens, The Portable Atheist: Essential Readings for the Nonbeliever 

 its essentially why I like cats over dogs.


----------



## Varkman (Jun 29, 2012)

I love my meow-meows! We have Buddy and Gracie. (And a fish the kids named "Bubbles".) I like cats. They're just the right level of neediness and are happy to be left alone, too.

I don't have any problems with dogs, I just don't care to own one. They are needy - and I respect that some people find this to be endearing, though I don't. I don't want the barking (from some breeds), the walking, the cleanup, the drool, etc. Dogs are still nice to pat and play fetch with though.

I have a very soft spot for guinea piggies though. I've had two in my time and they're great. Too short-lived though. Much as I'd love to have another piggie, I'll stick with kitties.


----------

